# Breeding after miscarriage....



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My lamancha doe was 2 months pregnant when she miscarried a very deformed fetus. She miscarried on Jan 26,2014. 3 days after she was mounting my other doe, sure sign of heat. So I waited 2 weeks and took her back to the breeder. (She recovered perfectly). But the breeder has not noticed any heat or signs of being bred. I was sure she would come back in. Any ideas? Possibly a sneaky breeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No one else is responding so at least this will bump it up for you. You may have had a false heat from the hormones that were still there. I personally wouldn't breed a doe with a miscarriage that soon after. I'd wait at least a full heat cycle...if not 2. Her body needs time to heal.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree. You should wait at least 6 weeks before breeding. It may be that someone else was in heat and that is why she was mounting the doe. Her body needs to shed the original uterine lining and have time to produce a new lining that can handle kids. Else she will abort again sadly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd give her at least a month off especially if she is in great shape, cleaned out well, and is feeling very well.
We had a doe that aborted at 4 months pregnant <she got slammed>, and was in great shape a month later so we let the buck breed her. She had healthy twins 5 months later.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well it has been 6 wks and she still hasn't come back into heat... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she living with the buck? If she isn't pregnant, her heats may be done with until next fall.


----------

